
GNS3 Version 2.0 Released - AJAlabs
https://docs.gns3.com/1jtdTQAcKa7JmQTNH2LoxQmOYalts7O0urmZ9CNnoEpU/index.html
======
AJAlabs
"Now, in version 2.0, multiple clients could control GNS3 at the same time,
also all the application intelligence has been moved to the GNS3 server."

